# What supercars are in attendance? And product prices?



## Curcelli (Aug 20, 2012)

See last year they had some high end super cars in attendance, just wondering if anyone knows what's expected this year?

And are the products from the manufacturers any cheaper? Or is it normal retail prices?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Supercar wise, this depends on exhibitors and even if it was known, we wouldn't publicise due to the security risk. It is a detailing show, not a supercar show, so these are a nice side event rather than the main attraction, if there.

As for bargains, this is much clearer cut. Manufacturers and resellers tend to have fantastic offers on the day, and Kim's Corner sells ex-test nearly-new products at knock down prices for charity.


----------

